# Overheating FarmPro 2425



## timmoore

I have a FarmPro 2425 2004. I have a problem with engine starting to overheat after running 45 minutes. The radiator is full and not using much coolant. Coolant is very hot which I assume means it is running thorugh engine. Question is what could be causing the overheating?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome Tim! Have you checked to see if the thermostat is sticking? Fairly cheap fix to start out with then go from there if you haven't already investigated it.


----------



## timmoore

*Reply*

Thank you for the welcome. Do you know where the Thermostat is- I know normally its where the hose come into the engine block. Also I thought if the collant is hot-that meant that is was circiulating through the engine.


----------



## GreenFlyer

How many hours are on the tractor? This would give an indication of when a water pump might need to be replaced. If it has a 'weep' hole, and you noticed coolant leaking, replace it immediately. What type of operations have you been using the tractor for?  I know this sounds simple, but it is where anyone should start. Check the air filter. Also check the screens around the radiator are clean. Do not hose them out with water. Use an air compressor. Also blow compressed air through the radiator fins to clean them/it out. Are there any noticeable leaks around the engine block? You mention you checked the coolant level. Check your oil. If there is anything BUT oil on the dipstick, there might be an internal gasket leak. Have you ever put water in your radiator or overfill tank? What type of water did you use? Anything but distilled water may cause a sediment build up on the thermostat and it will not operate properly. Good luck!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

To add to Greenflyers list of great ideas, I'd also check to be sure the fan belt is in place and operating as it should, turning both the water pump and the fan.


----------



## dbrashier

i have a overheating problem too. the water is blowing back out of the overflow. i have replaced the cap and there is no water in the oil. the water is circulating with the cap off.


----------

